# Conseguir 14V estables de alternador...



## Juanillomola (Mar 9, 2017)

Muy buenas, quería haceros una consulta, veréis en mi moto llevo la bomba de agua de refrigeración eléctrica, la cual hago funcionar por un termostato con rango concreto de temperatura fijada y lo alimento a través de la batería, como imagináis a esta le alimenta el alternador pasando por un regulador de voltaje.

El caso es que en marcha con la moto acelerada es cuando mejor funciona la bomba de agua, a ralentí o poco gas se sobrecaliente porque la bomba no se mueve lo suficiente, en atascos y demás veo subir la temperatura peligrosamente y o pego acelerones o no consigo que refrigere bien.

Quisiera conseguir imagino que más intensidad para que siempre funcione de modo correcto, podría alguien indicarme con qué circuito o componente realizar esto?, o si tiene alguna idea alternativa, todos es bienvenido, muchas gracias de antemano, un saludo, Juan. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 9, 2017)

Hola, según parece, la batería no cumple la función que debe. Ya que ella es la que debe "sostener" la tensión, cuándo el alternador cae por debajo de la nominal de dicha tensión.


----------



## Juanillomola (Mar 9, 2017)

Gracias Gudino por la respuesta, pero la batería recién puesta, de hecho la puse de más amperaje y potencia instantanea que la normal, ya hacía esto.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 9, 2017)

circuito, como conectaste todo,alguna cosa se te paso, sino deberia funcionar


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 10, 2017)

la pregunta es:

¿por que se sobre calienta?
el termostato no abre bien, algun atascamiento en la refrigeracion radiador tapado le faltan carbones,falta de lubricacion, son muchas cosas.

un problema puede ser la bomba o es parte de otro problema que tienes por ahi


----------



## dladystarlight (Mar 10, 2017)

Ten en cuenta que en marcha refrigeras más fácilmente por la circulación de aire por el radiador además del aire que actúa directamente sobre el motor.

Busca la fuente de calor. Empezando con el motor frío busca que se calienta primero... Si el motor y el radiador se calientan a la vez tu circuito de refrigeración es demasiado pequeño.. Una vez que sepas de donde viene el calor a lo mejor la solución pasa por una bomba que mueva más caudal o un radiador más grande...

Otro consejo, ponte un interruptor para saltar el termostato cuando estés en atascos y que el líquido circule siempre...


----------



## pppppo (Mar 10, 2017)

Obviamente se refrigerara mas facilmente mientras rueda, es mas en condiciones optimas ni creo encienda el ventilador.
Cuando hablamos de la bomba, hablamos de la que produce la circulacion de agua ?. 
Si hay espacio sobre el radiador, se podria agregar otro fan de ventilacion. 
Tambien habria que ver si los limites de trabajo son los correctos con respecto a la temperatura
Fundamental el uso de un buen aceite, que tambien contribuye a la distribucion del calor, no porque baje la temperatura, sino por mantener las condiciones de lubricacion. Originalmente la mia usaba uno mineral XX, al ponerle sintetico me olvide de regular valvulas literalmente.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 10, 2017)

es que cuando un motor se calienta es por que algo no anda bien.

puede ser una junta de cabeza picada donde la compresion pasa a la refrigeracion y por lo mismo el tapon del radiador no hace precion y se empieza a calentar.

otra es aceite muy grueso.
bomba de aceite tapada o no bombea bien, puede ser un termostato que este cerrado y no abre.
la bomba de agua misma, un radiador tapado o una abrasadera floja en las mangueras del agua.


----------



## pppppo (Mar 10, 2017)

La idea seria medir si los limites de variacion son los correctos, si es asi, estamos bien y fue diseñado para eso.
El de la mia, refrigerado por aceite-aire pasaba los 120° dependiendo las condiciones.
Si tiene agua, circuito presurizado, rondaria cerca de los 100° como maximo del liquido refrigerante. Sino es presurizado, menos °.


----------



## Juanillomola (Mar 11, 2017)

Buenas a todos, gracias por las numerosas respuestas, aclarar algunas cosas que no concreté, perdonad la falta de datos.

La moto es de 2 tiempos, por tanto no lleva aceite como tal en el carter.

La refrigeración y sistema en general está perfecto, antes de colocar la bomba eléctrica refrigeraba correcto y tan sólo se ha puesto la eléctrica sin tocar otras cosas.

La moto refrigera muy bien si voy dando acelerones para que la bomba mueva el agua, simplemente es que a bajas vueltas le llega poca potencia, es lo que necesito resolver, aún parada dando acelerones se refrigera muy bien, de ahí que lo que necesito es que le llegue a la bomba eléctrica más potencia a ralentí o bajas vueltas.

Batería y alternador están correctos, la moto arranca con arranque eléctrico sin problemas y aguanta las luces perfectamente, le sobra batería aunque la dejé sin usar un buen tiempo y la carga correctamente.

El termostato no es mecánico, sino un aparato electrónico (termostato) que hace moverse la bomba o la deja parada, por lo demás va libre.

En resumen ya he descartado temas mecánicos, tengo comprobado que a bajas rpm la bomba apenas se mueve y de ahí mi problema.

Gracias a todos, a ver si me podéis recomendar algún circuito que haga a la bomba llegar más potencia en esos momentos de pocas rpm, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2017)

Juanillomola dijo:


> antes de colocar la bomba eléctrica refrigeraba correcto y tan sólo se ha puesto la eléctrica sin tocar otras cosas.


 
La bomba se reemplazó o se agregó , no entiendo eso . . .


----------



## Juanillomola (Mar 12, 2017)

Se quitó la mecánica y se colocó una eléctrica, marca bosch ésta en concreto, es una bomba auxiliar que llevan coches de media/alta gama:

http://photo.slideperformance.com/photo-l/SP-81767.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2017)

Sigo sin entender , si con la bomba original refrigeraba correctamente , ¿ Cual es el motivo del reemplazo ?


----------



## Juanillomola (Mar 12, 2017)

Buenas DOSMETROS, es que no hago hincapié en ello porque no lo considero relevante para el problema jejeje, te cuento, las bombas mecánicas cuando el motor está frío han de mover litro y medio de agua con un termostato cerrado, hasta que este se abre, por tanto el motor sufre en frío una carga innecesaria. 

Con la eléctrica y eliminando el termostato consigues que recién arrancado vaya libre de cargas.

Aparte en marcha la bomba mecánica va acorde a las rpm, cuanto más se mueve la moto más se mueve el agua, cosa que en semáforos atascos y demás (en verano) no es lo más adecuado, pues se recalienta (esto si la bomba eléctrica estuviera funcionando bien estaría resuelto jejeje).

Por otra parte mi modelo de moto, 2T de cilindrada digamos grande, monocilindrica, pecan de romper la bomba de agua y gripar pues no te das cuenta y se quedan bloqueadas las aspas. Con la eléctica tengo un avisador, un buzzer que si se parara me avisa.

Y bueno se gana algo de potencia, cosa de 3% nada importante, pero sí descargas un brazo del cigüeñal de una carga.

Un saludo.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 12, 2017)

sabes usar un multìmetro????
mira.  coloca el multimetro en las terminales  positiva y  negativa   de la bateria,  sin arrrancarla....  y me imagino que te va a dar un voltaje cercano a los 12 volts.    si es posible desconecta la bombita electrica.  despues arranca la moto y  checa el voltaje, te debe de dar entre 13.5 y 14.2 volts.  esto en  relanti.      despues enciende las luces y otras cosas electrica que tenga de accesorios.  el voltaje debe permacer en ese rango.   despues acelera un poco,  y checa que no se salga elvoltaje de ese rango.    Todo esto es para verificar que el regulador del alternador y el propio alternado y la bateria esten haciendo su  trabajo.

Despues deja la moto en relanti, y enciende la bombita electrica,  si el voltaje  cae por debajo del rango,  trata de acelerarla un poco para ver si  sube de nuevo el voltaje al rango 13.5 y 14.2 vollts dc.    si sucede esto significa que tal vez tu alternador no soporta el exceso de carga con bajas revoluciones.  y ahi pues la verdad ocuparias cambiar de alternador.  ya que seria imposible  hacer lo que tu estas pidiendo.   porque cualquier aparato que ocupes necesitaria de una buena fuente de poder.


----------



## Juanillomola (Mar 12, 2017)

Buenas Armando, gracias por tu respuesta, sí tengo multímetro, si de hecho he realizado un montón de circuitos revelando planca de cobre incluso, me gusta, aunque no tengo ni idea de diseñarlos.

Realizaré la prueba que comentas, muchas gracias, pero mira más o menos yo llegué a tu misma conclusión, pero la descarté pues las luces no sufren bajada de potencia con la bomba de agua encendida, e incluso si paro la moto, la pongo el contacto de nuevo (es decir motor caliente y bomba funcionando) y arranco con el eléctrico, que consume 500W, puede con ello sin problemas y arranca a la primera.

Yo más bien creo que la bomba está diseñada para tener siempre un poco más de voltaje o intensidad no sé, no quería decir para no malencaminaros la respuesta, pues no sé del tema, algo con condensadores que permita tener ese extra a bajas vueltas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2017)

Yo pienso: "si la moto fue diseñada por los ingenieros para usar una bomba mecanica, que sentido tiene ponerle una bomba electrica 'de auto' "
 Te aviso que ya lei tu respuesta anterior y no hay ninguna justificacion tecnica para lo que decís. Todas son cosas que vos supones que provocan problemas, pero la moto fue diseñada para vivir con ellas.


----------



## Juanillomola (Mar 12, 2017)

Buenas Dr. Zoidberg, entiendo tu objeción, pero lo cierto es que no busco debatir dicho tema, mi campo es ese y llevo muchos años con ello, de hecho varios modelos equipan bombas similares de serie en años posteriores.

Lo que atañe es la pregunta que realizo, y sin ánimo de ofender rogaría se centraran las respuestas en el tema que pregunto, cómo hacer para aumentar la intensidad/voltaje a la bomba, un saludo y gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2017)

Éstas cuestiones me producen sensaciones raras , consultan por un problema que no pueden resolver y ellos mismos consideran lo relevante o no 




Juanillomola dijo:


> Buenas DOSMETROS, es que no hago hincapié en ello porque no lo considero relevante para el problema jejeje,


 

Con termostato cerrado , la bomba mecánica no hace el menor esfuerzo ya que no es una bomba de alta presión sino una estúpida bomba de circulación.


*Ponele una fuente elevadora dc - dc de 12 a 17 V regulable , que soporte la corriente de la bomba y solucionás tu problema* . . .  o creas uno nuevo 

Saludos irrelevantes


----------



## Juanillomola (Mar 12, 2017)

Buenas DOSMETROS, verás si no hubiera descartado la parte mecánica preguntaría en foro de mecánica, pero como digo ese es mi campo y sé que no radica en ello, no quiero ofender a nadie, simplemente quiero soluciones como esa que me propones, podrías ahondar más en ella?, se puede fabricar?, la venden hecha? un saludo agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2017)

Las venden hechas , primero fijate en el manual de la bomba o medile con amperímetro el consumo funcionando con agua , la fuente deberá superar en exceso dicha cifra.


¿ Lo usan para correr picadas y bajar el consumo mecánico ?


----------



## Juanillomola (Mar 12, 2017)

Entre otras cosas sí, pero para correr se suele usar una batería cargada, pues esas motos llevan rotor que no produce más que corriente para la chispa, ni luces ni nada más, así la subida de rpm es muy rápida, muchas gracias DOSMETROS por tu ayuda.

Lo de los condensadores es una tontería?, yo pensaba que creando una "reserva" podría mejorar el tema...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2017)

Juanillomola dijo:


> Buenas Dr. Zoidberg, entiendo tu objeción, pero lo cierto es que no busco debatir dicho tema, mi campo es ese y llevo muchos años con ello, de hecho varios modelos equipan bombas similares de serie en años posteriores.
> 
> Lo que atañe es la pregunta que realizo, y sin ánimo de ofender rogaría se centraran las respuestas en el tema que pregunto, cómo hacer para aumentar la intensidad/voltaje a la bomba, un saludo y gracias por tu respuesta.


Si llevas tanto tiempo con esto, deberias saber que tenes que conseguir las curvas volumen vs tension de la bomba para saber si el circuito electrico de la moto es capaz de proveer las condiciones de operacion que requiere la bomba, asi que tambien deberias conseguir las curvas de rpm vs tension del generador de la moto.
Por otra parte, deberias saber que si la moto esta detenida o a muy baja velocidad, poco importa la bomba si no hay intercambio de calor con el aire por que tarde o temprano solo va a mover agua caliente, y para eso los autos tienen un electroventilador que enfria el radiador cuando la circulacion de aire no alcanza.

En resumidas cuentas, hace falta un monton de informacion adicional para hacer una estimacion del problema.


----------



## Juanillomola (Mar 12, 2017)

Bueno gente, ya me han recomendado dos posibles soluciones y las llevaré a cabo, se puede dar por terminado y mil gracias a los que han ayudado.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 14, 2017)

Juanillomola dijo:


> Buenas Armando, gracias por tu respuesta, sí tengo multímetro, si de hecho he realizado un montón de circuitos revelando planca de cobre incluso, me gusta, aunque no tengo ni idea de diseñarlos.
> 
> Realizaré la prueba que comentas, muchas gracias, pero mira más o menos yo llegué a tu misma conclusión, pero la descarté pues las luces no sufren bajada de potencia con la bomba de agua encendida, e incluso si paro la moto, la pongo el contacto de nuevo (es decir motor caliente y bomba funcionando) y arranco con el eléctrico, que consume 500W, puede con ello sin problemas y arranca a la primera.
> 
> Yo más bien creo que la bomba está diseñada para tener siempre un poco más de voltaje o intensidad no sé, no quería decir para no malencaminaros la respuesta, pues no sé del tema, algo con condensadores que permita tener ese extra a bajas vueltas.



vamos otra vez por partes....
Estando la moto en relanti.. que voltaje tienes en la bateria sin la bomba conectada.... y despues al encenderla.. que voltaje tienes...

despues..  al estar la bomba encendida... que voltaje  tienes en la bateria,  al  acelerar  la moto en forma continua.  .....tienes variaciones de voltaje?????  

explica que voltaje tienes...  esque se me hace raro que digas que al dar acelerones  se te quita el problema...   si  se te quita el problema  es que a  "fuerza"  debe  haber una variacion de voltaje...   por qué dices que ocupas 14 volta estables... acaso en relanti con la bomba conectada obtienes menos de los 14 volts...  y ya acelerada obtienes mas de 14 volts.

seria bueno que dijeras que amperaje consume la bomba a 14 volts.  para ver que soluciones puede haber en  fuentes dc dc step  up.

saludos.


----------

